# is my tank ready for p's?



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I had my 60g set up for about a week now with an AC500 and i tested my water today and it came out as nitrates 10ppm, nitrites 0ppm, hardness 85ppm, alkalinity 80ppm, pH 7.0, and ammonia at about .25. I know ammonia should be at 0 so my question was if I do a 20-25% water change will the ammonia go down? Also I tested the tap water that I use to fill the tank with and the ammonia also came out to .25. So when I do my weekly water change when I finally get the P's what do I do to get he ammonia out or will the cycling take care of that? Thanks in advance!!! Oh yeah and I'm planning to order 5 1.5-2" reds for my 60g do yall recommend getting less or is 5 cool to start with?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i wouldent suggest doin a water change yet it will only take longer to cycle


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

So basically should I just wait until the ammonia goes down to 0 and will it do that without anything being done to the water?


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Ya i would just wait, i remember when i was waiting for my tank to cycle, i got really impatient, but its always better just to be safe. Im pretty sure your ammonia levels peak up and down as well. One day i checked my ammonia and it was at 0, so i decided i would go the next day and pick up my p's, but the next morning i checked the levels, and they were back up. I bilieve this happens towards the end of you cycle. So just wait until the ammonia stays at 0 for a day or 2.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Thanks fellas...but am I supposed to do a water change when the ammonia stays at 0 before i put the p's in? Or put them in when it stays at 0 then do a water change in a week? Holler.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

JReezelle said:


> Thanks fellas...but am I supposed to do a water change when the ammonia stays at 0 before i put the p's in? Or put them in when it stays at 0 then do a water change in a week? Holler.


 Wait until a week- week in a half after the Nitrite spike before you add any of your show fish.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Actually I used biosphere so does that make a difference?


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I mean bio-spira lol my bad.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah i think you should wait untill you get the following levels for at least 2 days running:
Ammonia trace
Nitrite trace
Nitrate -med-high.

Then do a 25% water change to reduce nitrates and then add your P'S.
Do no further w/changes for at least 6 weeks to allow bacteria to build.

Oh by the way, the usual rule for Piranha is 20g per fish-15g at a push!
Try to bear that in mind cos you may need to get a bigger tank later on..
Hope this info helps??


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> Yeah i think you should wait untill you get the following levels for at least 2 days running:
> Ammonia trace
> Nitrite trace
> Nitrate -med-high.
> ...


 yes.

water changes after that are required whenever the nitrates get high.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Biospira is a great product, still you shoud wait till ammonia goes down!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Biospira is a great product, still you shoud wait till ammonia goes down!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Biospira is a great product, still you shoud wait till ammonia goes down!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang.. talk about post whore, triple postings!! *cough* Hannibal*cough*









Good info on previous postings







About BioSpira.. they are good alternatives in helping cycle. But I've yet to see it here available in the BAY


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> About BioSpira.. they are good alternatives in helping cycle. But I've yet to see it here available in the BAY


 If you familiar with frisco they got em on Geary St. at a store called Nippon Gold Fish. One of the employees that works there also got 5-6" caribas for sale.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hows it going with the tank , JReezelle??


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

It's going good man thanks for asking...I got them eating brine,bloodworm, and beefheart. The only thing is they're real skittish and don't like the light. I think i'ma go try to find a blue light today.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JReezelle said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > About BioSpira.. they are good alternatives in helping cycle. But I've yet to see it here available in the BAY
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up man.. I work close to Nippon. I might just swing by over after work. How much are the Caribas hes selling???


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

No problem dog...about the caribas I'm not sure how much I didn't inquire about the prices but he was a cool cat he told me about the bio-spira sh*t and tried to help me as much as he could. If you decide to talk to him about it he's a heavy set latin dude. You'll know who it is if you see him he's the only latin dude that works in there and his names Marvin if you decide to ask for him.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Jreezelle - you could just wrap the light in electrical tape, candy cane effect??

It will reduce the light, but remember Red bellies are one of the more skittish varieties of Piranha, and especially when they're young.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> Jreezelle - you could just wrap the light in electrical tape, candy cane effect??
> 
> It will reduce the light, but remember Red bellies are one of the more skittish varieties of Piranha, and especially when they're young.


 Thanks lastyboy I think I'll try wrapping my light bulb up. Oh by the way I got caribas.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I just wrapped my light bulb up in electrical tape like you said and that worked perfectly...thanks for the heads up on that one dog!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad everythings going good for ya man.. You should lem'me check out your set up sometime.. ditto with mine


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah wish i could check-out your set up, but it would cost a fortune in planes and trains!!!!!!!


----------

